# Fins, Feathers and Fur



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Bought a lottery ticket this afternoon after today's hunt. Not every day this happens to me. 

Started the morning in the cold again, knocking into stunned tilapia under the surface. 

Shot some teal (my first drake greenwing of the season), then tried our hands at scooping some semi-stunned tilapia with a paddle (not easy). 

On the way home I was mentioning I should bring my slug gun next time in case we see some hogs on the dike. Not 50 yards later we pass by one at water's edge, so we pushed ashore and capped the morning with a nice little eating sized hog.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice spread. Looks like some Americanized version of terdunken is in order.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Holy flying pigs...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

What kind of "Slam" would you call that?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm my favorite-tealporkapia...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> What kind of "Slam" would you call that?


 that kind


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Would that be an OKEECHOBEE SLAM??? We shoot ducks with steel shot, we scoop tilapia with a paddle, how do we aquire hog :-? 16ft. john boat?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Would that be an OKEECHOBEE SLAM??? We shoot ducks with steel shot, we scoop tilapia with a paddle, how do we aquire hog :-? 16ft. john boat?


That would be buckshot..

-T


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

BTW, Awsome day congratulations. With your luck today we should see a post about new lottery winner in palm city tommorrow 

And you managed to stay dry this time?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

dude that is so cool you got a little bit of everything,did you get the ducks and the hog with a 12 gauge


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I heard about dead birds falling out of the sky and dead fish washing up on the river shore, but didn't see any mention of dead hogs? You were in east central Florida weren't you Tom?

Frank_S


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, like a year ago.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Slam ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I believe it was on Lake O on one of the canals.


----------



## CLIFF69 (Dec 23, 2010)

I wish i could start this year like that wow  What a day


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Resurrection of an old post! 

Birds were shot with a 20ga bennelli which I bought from forum member CaptnRon. 

The fish we managed to scoop out of the water with a paddle; it was icy-cold out that week and the fish were stunned and barely able to move. We were running them over with the surface drive prop on the way out in the dark and couldn't figure out what we kept hitting. We were like two goons out there, fumbling around trying to get a cold, slippery fish to the surface with a paddle. If we'd have had a net we could have sunk the boat with them!

Hog was shot on the bank on the way home with a 3" 00 buck from my buddy's 12 which he tossed in my hands as we pulled up to shore.

And yes, was on a canal in Lake O

Fun day

-T


----------

